# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Срочно нужна помощь.Ошибка при запуске программы Error while unpacking program, code LP5. Please report to author.

## NikoZa

Собственно,срочно нужно установить простенькую программу. Разархивировала,установила и при запуске такая ошибка. 
Снесла антивирусы-не помогло.
Скачала новый антивирус и снесла трояны( :smileflag: )-тоже.

Что это может быть? Буду очень признательна за помощь.

----------


## shmargen

тут написано название программы? или я не вижу
обыкновенная ошибка упаковщика может вообще самописного упаковщика автора программы

----------


## NikoZa

> тут написано название программы? или я не вижу
> обыкновенная ошибка упаковщика может вообще самописного упаковщика автора программы


 в том-то и дело:у других программа отлично устанавливается.Только у меня нет.

----------


## shmargen

повторяю еще раз без всей информации вам не помогут 
здесь может быть проблема начиная от пакета Windows Installer который нужно переустановить кончая неразберихой в системе и системных политик 
задать вопрос но продолжать называть то что вы ставите "программой" я тоже так же могу "воздушно" и советовать и сказать переустановите ОС тем более что проблема только конкретно на вашей машине что вы уже выяснили
авось где то узнаете ответ 
http://www.google.com.ua/search?hl=r...&aqi=&aql=&oq=

----------


## NikoZa

> повторяю еще раз без всей информации вам не помогут 
> здесь может быть проблема начиная от пакета Windows Installer который нужно переустановить кончая неразберихой в системе и системных политик 
> задать вопрос но продолжать называть то что вы ставите "программой" я тоже так же могу "воздушно" и советовать и сказать переустановите ОС тем более что проблема только конкретно на вашей машине что вы уже выяснили
> авось где то узнаете ответ 
> http://www.google.com.ua/search?hl=r...&aqi=&aql=&oq=


 ок,если нужно название программы-Allsubmitter. Просто я читала в нете,что такие ошибки происходят с программами от Webmoney до...А гуглить-я гуглила)И чего только не делала! Результатат нулевой

----------


## shmargen

быстрее уже скачать виртуал бокс установить винду и убедится что программа почему то работает в виртуальной машине след-но система основная на ладан дышит 
в таких случаях искать можно долго быстрее потратить 39минут на установку или сверху или второй или по чистой или ресторе сделать

----------


## NikoZa

> быстрее уже скачать виртуал бокс установить винду и убедится что программа почему то работает в виртуальной машине след-но система основная на ладан дышит 
> в таких случаях искать можно долго быстрее потратить 39минут на установку или сверху или второй или по чистой или ресторе сделать


 т.е. правильнее систему переустановить,я вас правильно поняла?Не вариант,к сожалению

----------


## shmargen

"т.е. правильнее систему переустановить,я вас правильно поняла?Не вариант,к сожалению"
хотя бы восстановить системные файлы библиотеки попросту сделать ресторе или накатить сверху ОС
ну не вариант ну значит оставайтесь как есть 
удачи


  *Показать скрытый текст* *надеюсь вы читали*
There isn't much accurate information about this LP5 error on the web. Here are some facts.
Programs as "packed" to reduce space, stop hacking and help prevent pirating of the software.
Good packing software is hard to write. So packing is often done using external software protection applications. One of these packages is "Armadillo" from Silicon Realms. Now called Software passport.
Protected programs are "unpacked" each time you run them. Normally this is not problem and you never notice it happening. When things go wrong during this process you get the LP5 message like, "Error while unpacking program, code LP5. Please report to author".
Only Silicon Realms really know what LP5 stands for. But it is enough to know that unpacking failed.
Sometimes, very rarely, you get a corrupted download that prevents correct unpacking of the software. The solution here is to get a new download package.
Also, very rarely, there is 3rd party software running on the same machine that interferes with the correct operation of the packed application. We saw this when CA's Antispyware product had a bug that messed things up. The solution here is to identify the application causing the problem and uninstall it or get the bug fixed. Which is what we did for our software.
You might think that in general applications interfering with each other is a extremely rare event. But in fact we see it from time to time with a variety of applications.

We have not had any reports of this error from our customers for about 12 months now and have almost completely stopped using the Silicon Realms software in any case.

----------


## NikoZa

> "т.е. правильнее систему переустановить,я вас правильно поняла?Не вариант,к сожалению"
> хотя бы восстановить системные файлы библиотеки попросту сделать ресторе или накатить сверху ОС
> ну не вариант ну значит оставайтесь как есть 
> удачи
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *надеюсь вы читали*
> There isn't much accurate information about this LP5 error on the web. Here are some facts.
> Programs as "packed" to reduce space, stop hacking and help prevent pirating of the software.
> ...


 прочитала,однако,решения этой проблемы не нашла

----------


## shmargen

1 не услышали здесь  какая операционная система? программа (эта версия что у вас) точно работает под ней?
2 в режиме совместимости XP не пробовали запустить (если ОС Семерка) 
3 какого вида был формат файла инсталяции
4 удалось его инсталлировать корректно или там просто распаковка архива и все или может она вообще портабл утилита
http://allsubmitter.ru/faq/ тут ничего нет?  лень читать про утилиту что оказывается привязывается к железу 
может так и зададите вопрос на форуме или возможно он уже и есть
я думаю что у вас просто такой кряк этой программы купить уж я думаю вы не купили а если бы купили то задали этот вопрос техподдержке

----------


## NikoZa

> 1 не услышали здесь  какая операционная система? программа (эта версия что у вас) точно работает под ней?
> 2 в режиме совместимости XP не пробовали запустить (если ОС Семерка) 
> 3 какого вида был формат файла инсталяции
> 4 удалось его инсталлировать корректно или там просто распаковка архива и все или может она вообще портабл утилита
> http://allsubmitter.ru/faq/ тут ничего нет?  лень читать про утилиту что оказывается привязывается к железу 
> может так и зададите вопрос на форуме или возможно он уже и есть
> я думаю что у вас просто такой кряк этой программы купить уж я думаю вы не купили а если бы купили то задали этот вопрос техподдержке


 По порядку:
1,2-XP 
3-изначально запакованый,rar.
4-удалось распаковать,установить.Ошибка именно при запуске.
5-кряк,да.С этим кряком работаютдругие люди,а я не могу.

----------


## shmargen

ну вот порядок должен был быть в 1 сообщении 
есть о чем думать
кряк или вирус (о котором вы написали еще в первом сообщении) меняет/нял целостность программы видать ее контрольную сумму от чего она сама себя проверяет при запуске 
вы уверены что тот файл что скачали не изменился после ваших попыток "битвы" с троянами что в 1 сообщнии

не хотите испробовать другой вариант
облазили все уже SEOшные  форумы я надеюсь

----------


## NikoZa

> ну вот порядок должен был быть в 1 сообщении 
> есть о чем думать
> кряк или вирус (о котором вы написали еще в первом сообщении) меняет/нял целостность программы видать ее контрольную сумму от чего она сама себя проверяет при запуске 
> *вы уверены что тот файл что скачали не изменился после ваших попыток "битвы" с троянами что в 1 сообщнии*
> 
> не хотите испробовать другой вариант
> облазили все уже SEOшные  форумы я надеюсь


 да,т.к. файл был перекачен заново.
P.S.:SEO-форумы не облазила,т.к. думаю они не имеют отношения к сабжу.

----------


## shmargen

как раз на seo форумах вы хотя бы найдете рабочую утилиту с рабочим кряком

----------


## Аратор

скорее всего просто битый архив,скачай заново и установи.

----------


## NikoZa

> как раз на seo форумах вы хотя бы найдете рабочую утилиту с рабочим кряком


  фиг я нашла



> скорее всего просто битый архив,скачай заново и установи.


  капитан очевидность)Нет,не битый,у других людей работает.я писала уже

----------


## Аратор

> фиг я нашла
> 
>  капитан очевидность)Нет,не битый,у других людей работает.я писала уже


 когда качаешь или перезаписываешь бывает сбои и тогда архив будет битый,
попробуй еще раз скачай,вдруг поможет.

----------


## shmargen

Аратор не в архиве дело 
я бы предложил запустить утилиту без кряка
так как кряк меняет (патчит основной файл ) и следом запускаемая прога проверяет себя на целостность
пусть запустить демо триал или что там версию 
уверен она заработает 
а вот после патча кряка не будет 
а с учетом что патч кряк и сама активация этой утилиты с привязкой к железу то копать можно долго
проще я сказал найти на сео форумах рабочий пакет (странно что при такой программе не быть зареганной на таких форумах )
хватило даже я думаю ru-board руборда хоть это не сео-форум

----------


## NikoZa

> когда качаешь или перезаписываешь бывает сбои и тогда архив будет битый,
> попробуй еще раз скачай,вдруг поможет.


  та 10 раз уже



> Аратор не в архиве дело 
> я бы предложил запустить утилиту без кряка
> так как кряк меняет (патчит основной файл ) и следом запускаемая прога проверяет себя на целостность
> пусть запустить демо триал или что там версию 
> уверен она заработает 
> а вот после патча кряка не будет 
> а с учетом что патч кряк и сама активация этой утилиты с привязкой к железу то копать можно долго
> проще я сказал найти на сео форумах рабочий пакет (странно что при такой программе не быть зареганной на таких форумах )
> хватило даже я думаю ru-board руборда хоть это не сео-форум


 без кряка запускается.Но все попытки привести программу в божеский вид с помощью ключа-не канают.

----------


## shmargen

я так и прогнозировал 
нужен другой кряк так как этот меняет CRC
или возможно вы скачали кряк отдельно от подготовленной версии утилиты
если бы рядом все лежало в одном пакете то была бы пропатченная утилита на изменение CRC от кряка
бросьте все найдите узкопрофильный форум где выкладывают пакет в сборе 
забывают иногда что кряк конкретно работает с той версией с которой работал программер 
скачав с офф сайта и применив кряк она работать не будет
почему пашет у других с этим кряком я пока не могу объяснить видать из-за железок на борту (активация с привязкой к железу хуже нет)

Сколько народа уже на этом собаку съело 
так как кто то хочет руссифицировать или что то внутри изменить и лезет внутрь 
а разработчик применил "самотестирование" утилиты на изменение ее  нутра

----------


## NikoZa

> я так и прогнозировал 
> нужен другой кряк так как этот меняет CRC
> или возможно вы скачали кряк отдельно от подготовленной версии утилиты
> если бы рядом все лежало в одном пакете то была бы пропатченная утилита на изменение CRC от кряка
> бросьте все найдите узкопрофильный форум где выкладывают пакет в сборе 
> забывают иногда что кряк конкретно работает с той версией с которой работал программер 
> скачав с офф сайта и применив кряк она работать не будет
> почему пашет у других с этим кряком я пока не могу объяснить видать из-за железок на борту (активация с привязкой к железу хуже нет)
> 
> ...


 тестировали другой,но результатане было.Сменить "поставщика" нет смысла,как и ,наверное,продолжать разбираться тоже...Скорее всего,какой-то конфликт программ(((

----------


## Юлия Н.К.

это вирус, у меня так же портит все архивы......хз как боротса

----------


## Peroxide

> это вирус, у меня так же портит все архивы......хз как боротса


 Не пользоваться продукцией компании Майкрософт  :smileflag:

----------

